# pregnancy and ibs-d



## 14977 (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anyone else suffer from ibs-d? I'm 6 weeks pregnant and am suffering! I know you're not supposed to take any medication when your pregnant so can anyone suggest anything I can do?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, the start of my pregnancies were horrendous! (sp?). I thought I would die of IBSD







Sadly there's not a whole lot you can take. I in desperation tried a few "natural" things like cornflour in water but the d kept on coming. If it's any consolation it stopped into the 13th week and stayed away until I had my baby/s. The IBS does get better for most during pregnancy, it's just that start bit where your hormone's are all over the place







Congrats on your baby


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

I took immodium in the beginning of my first prenancy and i was fine, you might want to try and low dose of that, and if it gets worse talk to your obgyn but motly it'll go away as your pregnancy progress's, your whole ibs might go away like mine did. I hope you feel better. Congrats on the baby, dont worry i have 2, and i went through 2 pregnancys with ibs, i took medication too and my babies are perfectly fine.


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm currently 35weeks pregnant and have taken immodium all the way through my pregnancy (1/2 every night). The docs said in that dose it wouldn't cause any problems. Good luck!


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi!, i'm in the same state as you - IBS-D and pregnant, of which i have decided neither are the best situations to be in!







! I was lucky enough that until 8 weeks my diet kinda kept the IBS under control, now ...well lets say the toilet is my new best friend (or should i say we are now re-aquainted). I am hopeful what the others say is right insofar that after 12/13 weeks it get better as it is not to crash hot sitting on the toilet trying to decide wether i'm going to throw up due to morning sickness or go the other end with IBS!!!







The doctor put me on iron pill due to being low, and i was hoping that might 'firm' things up but alas, no consitpation effect for me. I am concerned about lack of calcium as i don't have any/very much diary any more and i am worried about a lack of this however the tests done showed i was alright at present and the doctor said to keep an eye on it. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!


----------

